# Bobby and Joey Pictures



## Spottytoes

Decided rather than posting pictures to share in individual threads it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to pictures of the boys.😊 Here are 3 to get things started.


----------



## Getting ready

Ooooh. Darn it, you're giving me puppy fever.


----------



## Liz

Oh my goodness, that last photo is a dream. So happy to see their affection for one another.


----------



## Spottytoes

Which one is the poodle? 😉


----------



## fjm

That third photo of the two dogs together is just so lovely! Looks like Bobby is enjoying having a kid brother.


----------



## Spottytoes

Getting ready said:


> Ooooh. Darn it, you're giving me puppy fever.


Puppy fever is a “dangerous” thing as it’s so hard to cure except with a puppy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Are they already cuddling up to sleep together? Or is that a photo of play?

Either way, I am _melting_.


----------



## Spottytoes

PeggyTheParti said:


> Are they already cuddling up to sleep together? Or is that a photo of play?
> 
> Either way, I am _melting_.


They are playing. Joey’s tail is a blur because it’s moving so fast. Bobby’s was vibrating as well.


----------



## Vita

I've always like the way you use black & white or vintage for your photos. 
Beautiful pup, too.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle

Stunningly beautiful


----------



## Skylar

It's so joyous to see both Bobby and Joey together snuggling.


----------



## Spottytoes

This totally melts my heart. I knew there was another use for Bobby’s natural tail.😉And yes, I did trim off some fluff from Joey. The autumn leaf and seed debris magnetically attached to all his fluff. He loves to roll around in it. Being a poodle mom who likes simplicity it seemed the practical thing to do. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes

A tuckered out pup.


----------



## Porkchop

Soooo sweet! One of those rare quiet moments of puppyhood. 🥰


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> This totally melts my heart. I knew there was another use for Bobby’s natural tail.😉And yes, I did trim off some fluff from Joey. The autumn leaf and seed debris magnetically attached to all his fluff. He loves to roll around in it. Being a poodle mom who likes simplicity it seemed the practical thing to do. 😉
> View attachment 482607


You were so sweet to get Bobby his very own baby polar bear!


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey loves to fetch already! 😊









It’s snuggle time!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> Joey loves to fetch already!
> View attachment 482718
> 
> 
> It’s snuggle time!
> View attachment 482719


So cute!


----------



## Spottytoes

Don’t you just love puppy teeth? LOL!!!
Hard to get good pictures when he’s in motion.
While definitely a bit bitey as puppies are, his puppy biting has been quite manageable. He is a pup who does respond fairly well to a little high pitched “ouch!” In teaching more bite control he’s doing well. He’s getting pretty gentle actually. Of course he sometimes forgets but I am pleased. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

So I painted this “poodle” to look like Bobby when the pandemic first started. It sits on an end table. Joey started barking at it so I let him meet and greet the mini Bobby. After a good all around sniff and it was definitely all around, he decided it was a friend and that all is good.


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey is already a “Big Dog” in a “Little dog’s” body. He loves big toys. He is a very brave little puppy, a little too brave, so I have to watch him like a hawk! He loves “fighting” with the snake and carrying it everywhere!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> Joey is already a “Big Dog” in a “Little dog’s” body. He loves big toys. He is a very brave little puppy, a little too brave, so I have to watch him like a hawk! He loves “fighting” with the snake and carrying it everywhere!
> View attachment 483134


Elroy say the bigger the better, too!


----------



## Spottytoes

Can we please be friends?


----------



## Spottytoes

Bobby just decided to go to sleep as I was scissoring his topknot.


----------



## Spottytoes

Let’s look this way.









How about this way? 









Naw… let’s just look straight ahead. Between the two of us we’ll have it covered.


----------



## Getting ready

They're so cute


----------



## Spottytoes

Just saying, “ Good morning.” 😃


----------



## Porkchop

Awwww. They are so adorable, what a nice way to start a morning seeing those faces every day.


----------



## Spottytoes

After visiting his library friends and an elderly neighbor today in addition to his normal daily stuff we have one tired little puppy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Will Joey be a good candidate for library work?


----------



## Spottytoes

I’m not an expert at this at all so I don’t have the ability to assess at this stage. I think I would know if he absolutely wasn’t but since most puppies are pretty friendly at this age I will have a better feeling once he’s a bit older. I will say that he’s very comfortable being held and touched by others while at this age, while he loved people and kids and still does, Bobby was too excitable and a touch skittish. Joey, right now, is very cuddly, even with strangers. Joey loves my coworkers and he fell asleep in my neighbor’s arms, totally stretched out and relaxed. It was the first time he met her. Therapy dog definitely entered my mind.
Joey is way more mellow as a whole at this age. While he definitely is an active, busy puppy I am quite surprised at his good “off” switch. So, we’ll see. I would love for him to be a therapy dog but I’m not holding onto that too tightly at this point. We’ll see how his personality develops. I think I will have a better feel in a few months. We’ve already labeled him as the “library staff therapy dog.”


----------



## Spottytoes

Getting a bit chilly outside.


----------



## Spottytoes

Brought out Bobby’s wool coat too!


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey’s very first snowfall.


----------



## Starla

Awwww he’s so adorable in the snow! And to think, we’re still in shorts and tank tops down here. I took my kids for pictures today in winter clothes and they almost melted. 😂


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey’s first Home Depot trip! He did great! We didn’t stay long since we were on our way home from puppy class but he absolutely had no hesitation or concerns. I think he thought it was a pretty cool place!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Library therapy dog - do join in to the Service Dog forum which also includes therapy dogs.


----------



## Porkchop

Joey is so cute and floofy, I love the snow pic.

I hope puppy class is going well!


----------



## Spottytoes

Awww…thank you. He is pretty floofy, for sure. 
He’s a great little dog. He’s fitting in very well into our household. Puppy class is going well. 
He’s a little barky at class but so are some of the other pups.


----------



## Spottytoes

Look at me!!!! I can fly!!!!










Morning fetch games aren’t really my thing.I do like a few good squeaky squeezes though.


----------



## Spottytoes

I’m learning stuff everyday! I learned how to “step up” today. I’m a very quick learner. I really like to walk on stuff. I love walking the brick wall (it’s not very high so it’s safe) that surrounds the garden outside. I’m told that I would be great at agility.









I went to “puppy play time” yesterday. I took everything in stride but I had more fun greeting all the people rather than playing with all the other puppies. I was quite polite, played a little but mostly liked to observe and greet people. Some puppies were crazy! Maybe it’s because a lot of puppies don’t have an “older brother” they get to wrestle with all the time so they had a lot of pent up energy.


----------



## Spottytoes

I am becoming quite confident and mommy says she thinks I’m starting to enter the teen age phase. 

She put up this ramp so my “brother” Bobby can get up on the table for his grooming. I just decided it would be fun to hop on and get up on the table all by myself! Mommy was totally surprised! So told me it was ok to go up and down a couple of times. It was fun!


----------



## Spottytoes

Looking a little Doodley.








Now someone is looking quite Poodley.


----------



## Liz

Oh fluff! ❤ 🐩 ❤ 🐩


----------



## RedonRed

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Spottytoes

I just love sleepy poodles.


----------



## Spottytoes

I got a new tire chew toy! I’m much more of a heavy duty chewer than my “big brother.”


----------



## Spottytoes

Somebody is very tired after his first professional grooming appointment.


----------



## Starla

Joey is so precious.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It always makes my heart melt when I first lays eyes on them after their done😍! So beautiful!


----------



## Puppy Love

What a handsome boy. He looks fabulous!


----------



## Misteline

So beautiful.


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> It always makes my heart melt when I first lays eyes on them after their done😍! So beautiful!


I know! Same here! I just adore a freshly, professionally groomed poodle!😍


----------



## Spottytoes

So I am beyond happy to have found some cheek chews that aren’t rolls! I think they are amazing chews and one of safer ones and they aren’t too hard on the teeth. I used to give them to Bobby when he was a puppy and then they were no more. Everyone told me they couldn’t be found. So imagine, when I went to the pet store and found a bunch of them! Squeeee!!!!
Joey has some baby teeth that are stubbornly hanging on so I am hoping the cheek chews will help.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> So I am beyond happy to have found some cheek chews that aren’t rolls! I think they are amazing chews and one of safer ones and they aren’t too hard on the teeth. I used to give them to Bobby when he was a puppy and then they were no more. Everyone told me they couldn’t be found. So imagine, when I went to the pet store and found a bunch of them! Squeeee!!!!
> Joey has some baby teeth that are stubbornly hanging on so I am hoping the cheek chews will help.
> View attachment 485668
> 
> View attachment 485667
> 
> View attachment 485666


I know what you mean! Elroy got a very large cheek chew for the first time last Tuesday. I bought it at my dog training facility. It lasted, on and off, until Yesterday (Saturday). He really liked it, and it lasted way longer than a bully stick did. It was about the same price too ($5). I looked online, and they mostly have rolls, not sticks (flat pieces). I intend to get more after his class tomorrow.


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> I know what you mean! Elroy got a very large cheek chew for the first time last Tuesday. I bought it at my dog training facility. It lasted, on and off, until Yesterday (Saturday). He really liked it, and it lasted way longer than a bully stick did. It was about the same price too ($5). I looked online, and they mostly have rolls, not sticks (flat pieces). I intend to get more after his class tomorrow.


They really are great chews. I have no problem with the rolls it’s just that Bobby would never touch them. They are pretty bulky. They are definitely too big for Joey so finding the flat cheek chews was a win for both boys.


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey has turned into a genuine lapdog. ❤


----------



## Spottytoes

Just a typical daily “all star wrestling” and “tug of war” session.


----------



## Spottytoes




----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> Joey has some baby teeth that are stubbornly hanging on so I am hoping the cheek chews will help.


Tyler has a mouthful baby and adult teeth, but every day he loses another baby tooth. He lost an upper canine yesterday, and it looks like the other one will be gone in the next day or so. Olga made a point to reassure me about the need for patience as he loses his baby teeth, something my vet confirmed. The babies will fall out. 

He's a powerful chewer - wore down a nylabone in less than a week so now he has several to choose from. Right now he's working on a kong with a small milk bone in it. My Sully tore the tops off two kongs - maybe power chewing is a mini thing?


----------



## Spottytoes

I asked the vet and they also basically said to be patient. They weren’t concerned at this point. Joey lost most of his teeth about a month ago so the ones left are just taking their sweet time. He has 5 baby teeth left but they are all doubles now. He does love chewing but not a power chewer. Like his big brother Bobby, bully sticks are the favorites. He adores playing tug with Bobby so keeping hoping that helps too.😊


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> I asked the vet and they also basically said to be patient. They weren’t concerned at this point. Joey lost most of his teeth about a month ago so the ones left are just taking their sweet time. He has 5 baby teeth left but they are all doubles now. He does love chewing but not a power chewer. Like his big brother Bobby, bully sticks are the favorites. He adores playing tug with Bobby so keeping hoping that helps too.😊


It's been years since I gave my dogs a bully stick - back then the urine stench clung to their ankle hair. Is it better now? 

I am Tyler's play buddy, but he's also excellent at choosing a different toy and mixing it up with it. My house is almost 100 years old, and the floors aren't perfectly level, which Ty has figured out makes for some awesome ball rolling. He's also feeling his oats, aka testosterone, in the past couple of days (read: humping). Oh the joys of male adolescence!


----------



## Spottytoes

Some little poodle got a new toy.😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> Some little poodle got a new toy.😊
> View attachment 486501
> 
> View attachment 486503
> 
> View attachment 486502


I keep wondering if that's a great toy, or not. Keep us posted on how he likes it!


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> I keep wondering if that's a great toy, or not. Keep us posted on how he likes it!


He loves it so far. 😊Bobby could care less.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Joey is so adorable. I have the same toy(s), to include the one meant for water. My dogs enjoyed retrieving them but wouldn't pick them out of the toy box for self-play. They last forever.


----------



## Spottytoes

We actually had a big one for our Great Dane, Moose, quite a few years ago but he rarely touched it. It is a very well made toy. Joey likes to play with pretty much anything. He’s the least pickiest of our dogs as far as toys. I do have to keep certain ones away or watch carefully as he tends to nibble and chew holes and tear off the fuzz and fur on soft toys. Bobby is extremely gentle with toys, even when he was a pup but he’s always been very selective with toys and chews. Joey is much more chewy and Bobby is a very gentle chewer for the most part. Joey is enjoying his new toy again today so I think it’s a winner. 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy added this to his collection yesterday. He picked it out during last night's walk. Someone had put a small collection of toys curbside in hopes they would be taken away. He carried it all the way home barring a poo and a couple of sniffy distractions! Elroy is very gentle with his stuffed toys. The only one he's really damaged is his squirrel log.


----------



## MiniMojo

Mojo has the exact same Wubba toy (even the same colour!) and I dampened and froze it to help him with teething. It didn’t last more than a few minutes before he tore off the corner. I don’t know whether he’ll continue to chew so aggressively but it would be lovely if he grew up to be more gentle with his toys.


----------



## Spottytoes

My baby Joey is growing up so fast! He looks so grown up here! He’s getting ready to visit our senior neighbor. I am hoping maybe that he could be a therapy dog at some point. Still waiting to see how his personality matures though before I decide if we will go that route. He seriously loves people of all ages so far.😍


----------



## Miki

I've brought Tyler to my sister's Assisted Living facility twice now and he was a superstar! Shy the first time in front of the doors, but no fear from the wheelchairs or walkers. He loved the squeals from the residents as they rolled towards him, and gave multiple kisses. And he adores my sister. Gave her a handful of treats so she could have him sit or down and the two of them loved it! 

They're a good age right now, I think. A bag full of treats makes a great thing better!


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey and Bobby LOVE the new snuffle mat!!! I totally spoil my boys, I know.😉 It’s hard not to do during the winter when we need interesting things to do.😉


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> Joey and Bobby LOVE the new snuffle mat!!! I totally spoil my boys, I know.😉 It’s hard not to do during the winter when we need interesting things to do.😉
> View attachment 486955
> 
> View attachment 486956
> 
> View attachment 486957


That mat looks much more interesting than the one I originally got for Sully! Sully liked it initially but then his appetite issues took over. Tyler thought it was the bees knees, until he found a pull string on it (had to cut it off) and then figured out he could shake the shinola out of it. Tell me you don't see the evil in this cute face. 😘😂


----------



## Spottytoes

I wasn’t really looking for one. We had one for Bobby, a basic one and he would just shake it so I ended up giving away. I happened to see this interesting one at Petsmart and thought it might be more interesting. It was a total impulse buy. Both boys love it, especially, Joey, so it’s worth it! 😊


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> I wasn’t really looking for one. We had one for Bobby, a basic one and he would just shake it so I ended up giving away. I happened to see this interesting one at Petsmart and thought it might be more interesting. It was a total impulse buy. Both boys love it, especially, Joey, so it’s worth it! 😊


We're headed out to my sister's Assisted Living facility and then PetSmart on Thursday - I'll look for one! Thanks for the info!

p.s. Impulse buys for poodles? Never happens here. 😘😂😂😂


----------



## Spottytoes

We’re in the middle of a little snowstorm.
Two poodles that I know are flying and enjoying the fresh new snow. 😍 I’m happy because all the yellow pee areas are nice and clean again. There is one snow hill that I’ve named “Pee Hill.” 🤣😉 I know, really creative name, right? 🤣


----------



## Spottytoes

I meant to add this one too. They really enjoy the fresh stuff! 😊


----------



## Happy'sDad

It looks like they've really taken to each other. What's better than a poodle in the snow? Two poodles in the snow.


----------



## Spottytoes

Happy'sDad said:


> It looks like they've really taken to each other. What's better than a poodle in the snow? Two poodles in the snow.


Yes, they really have. 😊I couldn’t ask for a better pairing. It took us absolutely forever to decide what we wanted for a second dog. I was so focused on getting a good match. I think another Standard would have worked nicely too but I clearly see that Joey’s size is so much more doable for us. Another Standard would have been more of a challenge for us as an older couple. Joey is a sturdy, smart and quick little dog and Bobby is absolutely amazing at adjusting himself to Joey’s energy level, etc. so it really works out perfectly. 😊 I really love the Standard and mini combo and the mini being the second dog ended up being a great choice too. It is a joy to watch them play.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Spottytoes said:


> Yes, they really have. 😊I couldn’t ask for a better pairing. It took us absolutely forever to decide what we wanted for a second dog. I was so focused on getting a good match. I think another Standard would have worked nicely too but I clearly see that Joey’s size is so much more doable for us. Another Standard would have been more of a challenge for us as an older couple. Joey is a sturdy, smart and quick little dog and Bobby is absolutely amazing at adjusting himself to Joey’s energy level, etc. so it really works out perfectly. 😊 I really love the Standard and mini combo and the mini being the second dog ended up being a great choice too. It is a joy to watch them play.


If we were to add a 2nd poodle to our family, it would likely be a mini. I agree, it seems to be a winning combination.


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> Yes, they really have. 😊I couldn’t ask for a better pairing. It took us absolutely forever to decide what we wanted for a second dog. I was so focused on getting a good match. I think another Standard would have worked nicely too but I clearly see that Joey’s size is so much more doable for us. Another Standard would have been more of a challenge for us as an older couple. Joey is a sturdy, smart and quick little dog and Bobby is absolutely amazing at adjusting himself to Joey’s energy level, etc. so it really works out perfectly. 😊 I really love the Standard and mini combo and the mini being the second dog ended up being a great choice too. It is a joy to watch them play.


Bobby loves - really loves - Joey. Seeing them together makes my heart swell.

My Big Guy Mike loved - really loved - his Spoo brothers. Their play was a special kind of play that I will always treasure. 










Two Spoos was an amazing, vibrant, fabulous life that will never be replicated. But the addition of a miniature poodle is such a perfect fit. 

Hooray for us!🐩🐩🐩


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey just has so much love to give. 🥰
As the picture shows, he adores my husband. He was a very tired boy in the picture. My oldest grandchildren were here this afternoon and Joey spent a lot of time on their laps. He just absolutely loves laps!


----------



## Spottytoes

Totally forgot we had this this treat toy! 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Haven’t visited the Home Depot for awhile. But I will say, Joey’s walking skills have imporoved SO much! He’s become a great little walker, staying by my side pretty much the whole time and doing his sits and stays very nicely. We practiced lots of turning and he did great! I love going to stores for this. All the turns are so good for training a nice heel. I’m training him to walk on my right as Bobby walks on the left. Joey did great with with all the stuff, machines, people etc. But then…the great big Doodle walked 
by.😳 Joey decided to bring attention to himself with nice loud barks. I distracted him and we left as we were set to leave anyway. Barking I think is going to be Joey’s thing we will have to work hard on.


----------



## Starla

Look at that eye contact! Great job little Joey.


----------



## Spottytoes

It’s been so cold outside as of late. It’s a great time of year to focus on training the tricks. Today, after a good chasing in the snow session, I brought the poodle boys in and worked on tricks. Bobby has a few under his belt. We even took a trick training class when he was younger. Not his thing though. Lol! He does do a very nice “Sit Pretty,” though and a few other basic ones. Bobby does not like to repeat over and over. He’s always up for it but tires of it easy. That’s ok. We just repeat a lot of the same ones. They are just two very different dogs. Bobby is not a prancy, light on the feet poodle.😉 After he’s tired of it I put him in the kitchen and work with Joey. We do have a pretty good routine. I, of course, sprinkle in basic obedience as well, which Bobby is good at. 

Joey, on the other hand, loves trick training and will repeat over and over again. They are so different that way. I keep waiting for a trick class to open up. I definitely am an amateur trainer. 😉 There’s a lot online but I like the classroom setting too.

Joey has a few tricks he can do now. He catches on so quickly.

He knows the following tricks:
“Step up” ( Two feet on the box)
“Step down” (off the box)
“In” ( Whole body in the box)
“Out” (out of the box)
“Off, “On” and “Over” the box
Shake but we say, “Say Hello,” as I want him to greet people that way.
“Stand up” on hind legs
“Sit Pretty” Still learning as he wants to stand
Really good at “Touch” no matter where I put my hand. I will soon begin to expand that to objects.
“Peek a boo” Go around my legs and sit between them. Really good at this and so adorable.
“Spin” and “Twirl”
“Take a bow.” Just started this one but he’s catching on quickly.

We are starting some other tricks too but these are the ones he knows quite well. He really is a natural, at least I think so.😊

Here’s Joey “On” the box.








Bobby hates anything on his nose so I put the treatson his paws. 😊










Getting ready for “the session.”









And now we have two tired poodle boys.


----------



## Spottytoes

Hard to believe it’s been 3 years ago today that we brought our Bobby home. It was a bitterly cold day, 20 degrees below type of weather. It’s only 0 degrees today.🤣


Little baby, Bobby









Big boy, Bobby.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Amazing! They change your life entirely! 😍


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey absolutely loves to rapidly squeeze and squeak…over and over and over and over….
It’s his favorite activity these days. 🤣


----------



## Spottytoes

Professional groom day for Joey!








Adore his very poodley topknot and tail!😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Two ½ poodles! 🤣 Adorable! But you know you've got to post a whole poodle picture now, don't you! 🐩


----------



## Spottytoes

Hard to get a good picture as he was on the move a lot after the groom. 😉
Here he is finally relaxing. An almost whole poodle! 😉


----------



## Happy'sDad

Poodlicious


----------



## Spottytoes

Absolutely “Poodlicious!” 😍He reminds me of a vintage poodle statue and I love it!


----------



## Miki

Joey always looks so put together! Sweet, sweet face and tail. I know them so well. ❤ Our Boyz are so, so pretty. 

Tyler always seems to look scruffy, starting about 10 minutes after he's groomed. I'm still getting used to a white coat on a young miniature poodle. It's a lot different than a darker coat on a standard. 

But holy moly - such a beauteous boy! Sending smooches from Tyler to his bruddeh. ❤


----------



## Miki

Meant to post a pic of Ty's ears - they're still tipped with that cream color. And the longer his hair grows the more I see the cream on his back, too. Poodle hair colors are fascinating!


----------



## Spottytoes

Miki said:


> Joey always looks so put together! Sweet, sweet face and tail. I know them so well. ❤ Our Boyz are so, so pretty.
> 
> Tyler always seems to look scruffy, starting about 10 minutes after he's groomed. I'm still getting used to a white coat on a young miniature poodle. It's a lot different than a darker coat on a standard.
> 
> But holy moly - such a beauteous boy! Sending smooches from Tyler to his bruddeh. ❤


I think Tyler is adorable! Very handsome boy and I love his ears. They are pretty good looking boys, aren’t they.😊

Joey’s coat is very different than Bobby’s. Bobby’s topknot tends to fall when it gets too long even when he was little. Joey’s, I think, could just get taller and rounder, I think even gigantic!🤣It just stays put!

I like the cream. I liken Joey to a little lightly browned biscuit. In fact, a nickname I have for him is “Joey Biscuit.”😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I *love *his groom! Poodles are absolutely heart melting when freshly groomed! 😍


----------



## Spottytoes

Quite the snowy day today.
Took a few pictures😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Nice shots! Love that 1st one of Joey showing his teeth 😍. Poodles do seem to be fond of snow! I'm curious what the rail on your chain link fence is (and what it's for)? You can see it in the 'Joey with the bench' picture.


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> Nice shots! Love that 1st one of Joey showing his teeth 😍. Poodles do seem to be fond of snow! I'm curious what the rail on your chain link fence is (and what it's for)? You can see it in the 'Joey with the bench' picture.


Thanks! 😊They do love the fresh snow. That’s actually not a rail. I think my husband put some wood pieces in that area for support as between our dogs but mainly the neighbor’s dogs there’s a lot of pushing and bending on the fence and also digging. He concocted something to prevent more damage. 😉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Ah ha! A fence stiffener! Whatever works! Luckily, so far, I have no need for such a device!


----------



## Spottytoes

I think this boy is looking quite plush, handsome and manly today. 😍


----------



## Spottytoes

This little poodle boy is definitely a gangly teenager.😉


----------



## Minie

What a regal look Bobby is sporting. Joey is the most attentive teenager. They are fabulous.


----------



## Miki

The manly and the gangly - at some point they'll catch up. Gorgeous - both of them. 😍

Tyler is also definitely less babyish, physically, and clearly more gangly. Yet somehow he looks prettier, or so said a gentleman at the training club today as we were off in a corner trying to redirect his mania. 🤣

p.s. I love Joey's ears. So curly and soft.


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Is Joey still loving his Wubba? Beau had one as his first toy, it lasted until he was a year old. He loved it, more and more as he got older.


----------



## Spottytoes

Just doing some snoozing on the couch. 
These two bring me so many smiles, 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Apricot mini momma said:


> Is Joey still loving his Wubba? Beau had one as his first toy, it lasted until he was a year old. He loved it, more and more as he got older.


He plays with it sometimes. He really likes all of his toys. He seems rotate them on his own. 😉
His favorite “toys” are actually the socks we let him keep. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes

I can’t play with my brother, it’s raining outside and to top it off, my mommy said I stink as my legs got all muddy and stinky from walking. Mommy said I could go to the doggie daycare today so I can blow some “stink off.”


----------



## Spottytoes

The whole gang! 😊❤ Thought it would be nice to share a couple pictures of our Winston kitty. He will be 18 this year.
It’s not easy to get all 3 in a picture.


----------



## Spottytoes

Keeping an eye on things.😍


----------



## Spottytoes

Snoozing in the warm sun. It was actually in the 50’s, sunny and no rain or snow yesterday. Yay! Looking forward to the soon to come green grass.


----------



## Spottytoes

I just love my sweet Bobby boy so much. 😍


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey is always such a happy and joyful poodle. He looks like he’s smiling here but actually he and Bobby were doing their daily running and chasing in the yard and the weather has become warmer and more humid so he’s actually in recovery mode.😉 He is a happy and tuckered out little poodle 😍 who is currently sleeping.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Can't fool me! He's smiling 😁!


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey’s first day at doggie daycare. He was there 3 hours for his trial time. He’s exhausted! He fell asleep immediately. I was a bit nervous as he can be a bit unsure in new situations and he hasn’t directly interacted with a group of dogs since puppy playgroup. He’s a bit of a barker too. He did great! They said he did a great job, didn’t bark and that they fell in love with him.😍 Whew! So glad that I can now bring both dogs when needed.


----------



## Liz

Good job, Joey!


----------



## Minie

Oh what a tiring experience. He's adorable


----------



## Spottytoes

Another very, very tired poodle picture. 
He’s got quite the “hair balloon,” which is what my grandchildren call the poodle 
topknot. 🤣😍


----------



## Spottytoes

Whoops! Totally forgot to take the treats out of my pocket after our walk, 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

No worries! *Somebody* will take care of it 🤣!


----------



## Minie

Perfect pickpockets. So innocent


----------



## Starla

You’ve got a little something…. Hang on, I’ll take care of it…


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

She must have forgotten to give me these. No problem, I'll just help myself.


----------



## Spottytoes

Look at what I found! I was a very good boy and mommy was very proud of me. A big stick is a true treasure but mommy asked me really nicely to trade and while I really wanted it I traded very quickly and nicely for a treat. She keeps telling me sticks aren’t good for me because I actually eat them. I don’t get it because sticks really are quite tasty to me but mommy seems to know what she’s doing and I do love a good treat.


----------



## Asta's Mom

When I am feeling low I pick out a thread to read. Today it was Bobby & Joey. So many great pictures. Really cheered me up. You have 2 very handsome poos.


----------



## Spottytoes

Towels on the line need to be scared away because they are a terrible, evil threat, at least according to Joey. 😉
After about five minutes of barking and slowly sneaking up upon the waving, evil towels, Joey did decide they were no longer a threat. He’s 
such a brave little poodle. Of course, having his big brother along side him, added to his bravery. 😊


----------



## Starla

I love how Bobby is laughing at Joey.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I thought Bobby was consoling him. Good boy Bobby! Don't be a-scared Joey!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

I thought Bobby was saying "There's nothing to be afraid of, Joey." Lucky Joey to have a big brother who watches out for him.


----------



## Spottytoes

Went on a little nature adventure today.😊


----------



## fjm

They are so happy together. I love the clip - handsome and practical.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Bobby and Joey clearly approved of their nature adventure -- look at those smiling faces!


----------



## Spottytoes

I released several monarch butterflies today. Looks like poodle topknots make good landing spots.😉


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Congratulations! That's really early! I just today saw my first Monarch here! I guess it takes them a while to get here (CT).


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations! That's really early! I just today saw my first Monarch here! I guess it takes them a while to get here (CT).


I just got lucky. There just happened to be one Monarch flying around late May and I gathered the eggs that she deposited then. Other than the ones (ten of them) that I released this week, I have not seen a single Monarch since then. It’s definitely a not a good Monarch year so far, at least here in Minnesota. Hoping there will be more later in the summer.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Lucky or not, you were successful! I've never raised them. One day I will. Maybe this year. This thread encouraged me to poke around the internet a little and I ran across a very interesting, very successful way to encourage egg laying on a specific plant. Have you ever done this? Anyone?


----------



## Spottytoes

Interesting! Thank you for sharing, Tom! 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

I don’t generally let this happen but our kitty, Winston, is sneaky. 😉 I was in the kitchen only for a couple of minutes and came out to the two of them sharing. It was pretty sweet so I had to take a picture. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

A sweet little poodle named, Joey, just turned 1 year old today! 😍


----------



## Puppy Love

Happy birthday, Joey! I hope your day is full of toys and tasty treats!!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Oh sweet Joey, Happy 1st Birthday 🥳 

You are THE cutest sweetest funniest little 1 year old poodle today! 😆😃


----------



## Asta's Mom

Happy Joey - so cute in your birthday togs.


----------



## Miki

Happy, happy, happy birthday, Joey! 

Luv, Yer Bruddeh, Ty. 

🐩❤🐩❤🐩❤


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Happy birthday Joey!


----------



## Skylar

Happy first birthday Joey.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Happy Birthday Joey! You've had a wonderful first year! Keep up the good entertainment!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Happy 1st Birthday Joey!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy birthday, Joey! What a year!


----------



## BennieJets

Happy Birthday to you Joey!


----------



## Streetcar

Happy Birthday sweet Joey 🎂 🍰 😋 💗!!!


----------



## beowoof

happy birthday Joey! cheers to one trip around the sun. 🎉


----------



## Starla

Happy birthday Joey!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Happy First Birthday Joey!


----------



## Liz

Happy birthday, Joey!


----------



## Pavie

Happy birthday Joey! 🎉 🎉 🎉


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Happy birthday Joey! I can't believe you are already 1 year old!


----------



## Spottytoes

Just Joey and I went for an extra long walk tonight. Joey is totally pooped out! There is a reason his registered name is Allure Bouncing Biscuit.😊 He looked like a little prancing, bouncing biscuit for the whole walk. That’s why he’s pooped! 😉 He’s actually become a pretty good walker too! 
He is a joy to walk with. ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

He is such a handsome pooch😍.


----------



## Happy'sDad

And where was Bobby during this extra long walk....?


----------



## Minie

I'm so sorry, I missed your birthday Joey. Happy belated birthday 🎂


----------



## Spottytoes

Happy'sDad said:


> And where was Bobby during this extra long walk....?


He was with my husband “working” in the yard. We walk the dogs together but we also walk them individually too. I find training certain things, including good leash manners, is easier to train individually, at least for me. We also like to not have the dogs do everything together as they are quite bonded and I want them remain comfortable doing things individually.😊 It’s also easier on the humans to get in some individual walks in too.😉


----------



## Spottytoes

Bobby had his turn visiting our senior neighbor today. He was a very good boy. She loves our dogs.😍


----------



## Happy'sDad

Spottytoes said:


> He was with my husband “working” in the yard. We walk the dogs together but we also walk them individually too. I find training certain things, including good leash manners, is easier to train individually, at least for me. We also like to not have the dogs do everything together as they are quite bonded and I want them remain comfortable doing things individually.😊 It’s also easier on the humans to get in some individual walks in too.😉


Good to know. I had visions of poor Bobby watching his mommy and little brother through the livingroom window as you disappeared down the street.
I understand, sometimes the single dog stroll is just a bit more relaxing - for both dog and human,


----------



## Spottytoes

Totally makes me laugh and smile as he prances around the house like this.😊


----------



## Miki

Audible chortling commences .... 🤣

Our boys are so similar - I laugh with Ty multiple times a day, starting early and ending late.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Joey is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey just hanging out.😊 Both poodle boys love being next to my husband’s feet.


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey’s grooming day. Bobby looking sweet as always.


----------



## Spottytoes




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Hey! Joey looks bigger than Bobby in that 1st picture😍!


----------



## Asta's Mom

What a great crew you have--you can spread the love around


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

94Magna_Tom said:


> Hey! Joey looks bigger than Bobby in that 1st pictur😍!


Ha, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> Hey! Joey looks bigger than Bobby in that 1st picture😍!


He does!🤣 I think he thinks he’s bigger than he is, that’s for sure! 😉


----------



## Spottytoes

Such a goofy boy! 🤣 He is actually sleeping!


----------



## Happy'sDad

That's hysterical!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Silly boy!


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey loving one of his “sock friends.”


----------



## Spottytoes

Two poodle boys just sayin’ “ Hello!”😊


----------



## Puppy Love

Hello, handsome boys!


----------



## Spottytoes

Bobby at the vet waiting for his allergy shot. I was really hoping he wouldn’t be itchy this year. Things were looking good…until this week. Bam!!! Itch, Itch, itch and chew, chew, chew and lick, lick, lick…Poor guy. Hoping the shot works as well as it did last year.


----------



## Spottytoes

And the shot is doing it’s magic once again. No itching, scratching or licking tonight. 😊


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Glad to hear that Bobby is better. Did he have an injection of Cytopoint?


----------



## Spottytoes

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Glad to hear that Bobby is better. Did he have an injection of Cytopoint?


Yup! It works really well for him so hoping that will continue to be the case over the years as I don’t see the fall allergies going away. He only needed one injection last year and I’m hoping that will be the case again this year. Nothing else we have tried works but the Cytopoint works great and takes effect pretty quickly too.


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey’s happy place. 😍


----------



## Spottytoes




----------



## Happy'sDad

Spottytoes said:


> View attachment 496961


I need one!


----------



## Miki

Dang - Joey is such a pretty boy! Olga did good with our kids!


----------



## Spottytoes

I wonder what kind of secrets they 
are sharing. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes

After a full day of daycare both poodle boys are exhausted. Bobby is sacked out next to my husband Joey just shoved his snooter 
between the chair and my arm and fell asleep.


----------



## Miki

I've been DMing with my friend whose daughter has the third brother, Elvis. These boys are so fabulous! Smart, beautiful, funny, and loving. 

Thank you, Olga (Allure Poodles) for breeding such special miniature poodles.


----------



## Spottytoes

Another fun SniffSpot visit.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> Another fun SniffSpot visit.
> View attachment 497084
> 
> View attachment 497086
> 
> View attachment 497085


Is that your yard, or is "sniffspot" a place you go to? I've been wanting to get Elroy started with some agility familiarization.


----------



## Spottytoes

Oh, gosh! I wish it were my yard! It’s the SniffSpot place we go to. We absolutely love this 1.25 acre fenced in yard. It’s worth every penny to let the poodle boys really stretch their legs. I highly recommend SniffSpot for those that need a place for dogs to play and run. Our dogs can run in our yard but it’s a pretty small yard so lots of circles!😉


----------



## Spottytoes

After our SniffSpot visit Joey had quite a few of these burrs in his hair. Glad I noticed them as they were really deep into his coat. It took me awhile but I was able to get them out with our tiny metal comb.


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> Another fun SniffSpot visit.


OMG! What a wonderful concept! I had never heard of sniffspot but it's perfect for those of us who don't want to go to public dog parks (did it for years with my spoos, but I stopped going when I could no longer trust the other dog owners). Thank you for the great idea/recommendation.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Seeing Bobby and Joey play together is such a treat.


----------



## Spottytoes

Miki said:


> OMG! What a wonderful concept! I had never heard of sniffspot but it's perfect for those of us who don't want to go to public dog parks (did it for years with my spoos, but I stopped going when I could no longer trust the other dog owners). Thank you for the great idea/recommendation.


It really is a great concept for many reasons. There are a fair number places in our area. We don’t do dog parks due to several bad experiences. Bobby loved the dog park when he was young but after several instances with dogs treating him poorly and owners not giving a rip we decided it wasn’t worth it and stopped going. When it’s good it’s great but you just can’t trust every dog or owner. Joey has never been to a dog park. Between day care visits sometimes, a dog friend, SniffSpot and an amazing “big brother,” Joey doesn’t need the dog park experience. We love our favorite SniffSpot place. Check it out if that is something that interests you. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey is happiest on a lap. ❤









Bobby looking sweet as always.❤
















I get to see these teeth every day as they play and wrestle several times a day.❤


----------



## Spottytoes

Somebody got a new sweater.


----------



## Miki

These guys .... ❤🐩❤


----------



## Spottytoes

Love his face! Love his nose! 😍


----------



## Spottytoes

Another “Love my sock “ picture. 😉❤


----------



## Spottytoes

“Whatcha got there, Pops?” 









“We’ve got this!”


----------



## Spottytoes

I am not spoiled. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes

Bobby and Joey were quite intrigued as my granddaughter practiced her oboe. This is her first year so imagine the sound of someone just learning to play the oboe. Yes, that is what it sounds like. 🤣 Of course, Grandma loves it because that’s what grandmas
do.😊

Bobby just kept cocking his head as dogs do when they are trying to figure something
out.😉


----------



## Spottytoes

It is an absolutely, perfectly beautiful, Autumn day today. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Horrors upon horrors! It snowed! Way too early in my opinion but at least it’s melting. 😁 The poodle boys don’t care. 😉 I’m quite sure they would say, “Bring it on!”


----------



## Puppy Love

Bobby and Joey, I'm with you! It's currently still 95 outside in our part of Arizona.


----------



## Spottytoes

Somebody is looking pretty handsome after his groom! 
























The groomer sent me this picture. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Afternoon snooze. ❤


----------



## Spottytoes

Hi! I’m Bobby!


----------



## Spottytoes

We put some new area rugs in our living room. 
I think the name of the pattern should be called “Spottytoes! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Joey!! You are particularly good looking today! Don't forget to give Mommy a big hug 💕!


----------



## Spottytoes

So I was going through some of my pictures and I totally forgot about the season of the big
topknot! 🤣 It was huge when Bobby was younger but I still love it!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Bring it back! You know you want to...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I think the shaved ears make it look even bigger!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

What a special pair you have 😍. I just love all of your photos 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

94Magna_Tom said:


> I think the shaved ears make it look even bigger!


I totally agree!😊


----------



## The Popster

luverly!!


----------



## Spottytoes

Making some venison stew today. I, of course, saved a bit of cooked venison for the poodle boys. They are truly excellent with their manners, at least when I have in hand the meaty goodness. 😉 Don’t let Bobby’s innocent face fool you though. If I left the meat on the counter unattended there would be another story for Bobby. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Spottytoes

Yes? Did you say something?


----------



## Spottytoes

This isn’t a picture of Bobby and Joey but because Bobby and Joey were good boys I was able to take this picture. 

Went outside with the boys and I soon noticed Joey getting really happily excited, tail wagging nosing whatever was there and body in full play bow. Bobby was getting excited but I don’t think he knew what was going on yet. I walked over and soon saw a little birdie, I’m pretty sure a Junco, one of my favorite birds. I told the poodle boys to “leave if,” which they did. I was able to gently pick up the poor little bird. I’m thinking it was injured. I carried it gently through the house and brought it to the front yard. It tried flying but didn’t get very far. They are ground feeders so there is food in the yard and it rained finally so thank goodness, not as dry. Wishing the sweet little bird the best. I was proud of my boys though. 😊


----------



## Miki

Spottytoes said:


> I walked over and soon saw a little birdie, I’m pretty sure a Junco, one of my favorite birds.
> View attachment 499783


So precious .... I hope the little fella is ok.

The first flock of Juncos appeared in my backyard overnight about 3 weeks ago. The weed seeds from year 2 of the drought make for some rewarding foraging, and the-largest-false-indigo-in-captivity gives them a wonderful place to shelter.

I stopped feeding birds last year after an infestation of mice caused, in part, by road work next to my house. I don't want to repeat that catastrophe so I've stopped feeding the birds. Thank dog for weed seeds.

ETA - Good Boyz, B & J!


----------



## Spottytoes

I hope the little fella is ok too. I don’t have the heart to go look. I’m just going to tell myself that all will be OK.


----------



## Spottytoes

It looks like winter is here to stay.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spottytoes said:


> It looks like winter is here to stay.
> View attachment 500016
> 
> View attachment 500017


Oh my! 

So cute!


----------



## Liz

Joey just disappears, doesn't he?


----------



## Spottytoes

Liz said:


> Joey just disappears, doesn't he?


He does! When we get lots of snow I sometimes can’t find him right away. It’s nothing to worry about because it’s a fully fenced yard but it does make my heart jump a bit. He’s so fast, quiet and he definitely blends in. 😉


----------



## Looniesense

Beautiful! It’s supposed to snow where I am tomorrow. Not sure if it will stay but I’m glad I got my tires changed last week.


----------



## Happy'sDad

@Liz beat me to the obvious, but I was going to say, "nice picture of Bobby and the tree trunk, but where's Joey?"


----------



## Spottytoes

Made Joey a new little stretchy fleece jacket and matching scarf today. I repurposed an old 
Fleece jacket of mine that I purchased from a thrift store so his new jacket and scarf combo are super thrifty!!! It will be perfect for “warmer” winter days. His sweater from last year is a little shorter than I would like. It was super easy to make! I’m going to look for thicker fleece items or material to make more. I want to make a thicker one for colder weather. If I bought some fleece material I think I could make Bobby one too! So easy as the material is stretchy and doesn’t fray so no need to hem. It really was just making the pattern, cutting and sewing one seam. He seems to like it too. He is currently sleeping in his new jacket.❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Nice job! Now he'll disappear in both the snow AND the tree trunks!


----------



## Looniesense

Love it and fits him so well. Can you make 2 then sew them together with right sides of fabric facing each other and leaving a 4 inch opening to flip inside out. Then you would have a thicker sweater and possibly it would be reversible as well depending on fabrics used? It would also require more sewing and most likely some top stitching.


----------



## Spottytoes

Looniesense said:


> Love it and fits him so well. Can you make 2 then sew them together with right sides of fabric facing each other and leaving a 4 inch opening to flip inside out. Then you would have a thicker sweater and possibly it would be reversible as well depending on fabrics used? It would also require more sewing and most likely some top stitching.


I totally could do that and I think I absolutely will do that!😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey is a dog that makes you laugh. He’s such a funny little guy. Here he is sleeping between me and the couch. His little poodle behind and legs are sticking up in the air. So funny!🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> Made Joey a new little stretchy fleece jacket and matching scarf today. I repurposed an old
> Fleece jacket of mine that I purchased from a thrift store so his new jacket and scarf combo are super thrifty!!! It will be perfect for “warmer” winter days. His sweater from last year is a little shorter than I would like. It was super easy to make! I’m going to look for thicker fleece items or material to make more. I want to make a thicker one for colder weather. If I bought some fleece material I think I could make Bobby one too! So easy as the material is stretchy and doesn’t fray so no need to hem. It really was just making the pattern, cutting and sewing one seam. He seems to like it too. He is currently sleeping in his new jacket.❤
> 
> View attachment 500060
> 
> View attachment 500063
> 
> View attachment 500062
> 
> View attachment 500061


Well done! And what a lovely little model. 

Did you put the seams on the outside, like Gold Paw fleeces? I might like to try making one myself.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> Love it and fits him so well. Can you make 2 then sew them together with right sides of fabric facing each other and leaving a 4 inch opening to flip inside out. Then you would have a thicker sweater and possibly it would be reversible as well depending on fabrics used? It would also require more sewing and most likely some top stitching.


Such a good idea! Sounds exactly like Peggy’s fleece from Gold Paw! She’s got the red plaid and black: Duluth Double Fleece

It’s toasty warm, and also very calming.


----------



## Starla

Spottytoes said:


> Joey is a dog that makes you laugh. He’s such a funny little guy. Here he is sleeping between me and the couch. His little poodle behind and legs are sticking up in the air. So funny!🤣
> View attachment 500194


Awwww Joey doing a joey impression, with just the feet sticking out! Dreaming of being a kangaroo! LOL


----------



## Looniesense

This is a shot of the model I’ve been working on. It’s got the warm high neck made out of doubled up fleece and the body is made of fabric with laminated rubber? To make it windproof/water resistant. I lined the body with the same fleece as the neck + I used thinsulate in between to make it nice and warm. The chest band is also fleece to a certain point then is made of the same material as the body and also fleece lined. I got the straps and buckles from Amazon and it makes the jacket adjustable and easy to put on/off. It gets cold where I live in Quebec Canada so hopefully will be good.

Edited to add: 
I use a harness on him and plan to put the harness on top of the coat. If you use a collar I would not make a high neck like that.


----------



## Getting ready

The combo of your photography and the handsomeness of these two makes this thread one of my favorites. Often when I take photos it looks like two blobs of black.


----------



## Spottytoes

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well done! And what a lovely little model.
> 
> Did you put the seams on the outside, like Gold Paw fleeces? I might like to try making one myself.


I actually sewed the seam on the inside but I did think about sewing it on the outside. It’s just the one basic seam on his belly side and it doesn’t bother him. Its pretty soft. It’s not a fancy jacket at all and I will probably do some tweaking with the next one. I’m going to do the double layer reversible style for 
my next one.😊 I used his sweater to make the pattern.


----------



## Spottytoes

Looniesense said:


> This is a shot of the model I’ve been working on. It’s got the warm high neck made out of doubled up fleece and the body is made of fabric with laminated rubber? To make it windproof/water resistant. I lined the body with the same fleece as the neck + I used thinsulate in between to make it nice and warm. The chest band is also fleece to a certain point then is made of the same material as the body and also fleece lined. I got the straps and buckles from Amazon and it makes the jacket adjustable and easy to put on/off. It gets cold where I live in Quebec Canada so hopefully will be good.
> 
> Edited to add:
> I use a harness on him and plan to put the harness on top of the coat. If you use a collar I would not make a high neck like that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 500195
> 
> View attachment 500196


What a lovely, lovely jacket! I love it! 
Nice work!😊 It’s so rewarding to make stuff, isn’t it?


----------



## Looniesense

Spottytoes said:


> What a lovely, lovely jacket! I love it!
> Nice work!😊 It’s so rewarding to make stuff, isn’t it?


Yes, it gets the old brain cells working overtime. I get confused with all the inside out stuff so I spend a lot of time going over it in my head 🤪


----------



## Spottytoes

Such a cuddly little fluff nugget. He just loves to cuddle. This is his happy place. ❤❤❤


----------



## Spottytoes

Snow day!!!!


----------



## Streetcar

Ded of the snow ❄ cute!


----------



## Spottytoes

I made Joey another new jacket. This one is two layers of fleece and a different style. I think it will work great! I love the blue! I bought enough fleece to make a matching one for Bobby. It took a lot of finagling but finally got it just how I want it. Bobby’s should be easier now that I have my design. The buttons are from my grandma’s button box (yes, they are old!🤣) and the collar is from an old sweatshirt of mine. It’s not perfect and I’m a chop and sew with a lot of eyeballing type sewer but not too bad and WAY cheaper than buying one!😉 I love to create so this project definitely put me in a happy place.😊


----------



## Liz

Bespoke poodles! Can't wait to see Bobby all dressed up, too.


----------



## Spottytoes

Our Sweet big boy Bobby is 4 today! It really does seem not so long ago he was just a tiny little fluffy puppy. The time really does go by too fast.
Happy birthday, “Bobberoni!”


----------



## Puppy Love

Happy birthday, Bobby! Have a fabulous day!!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Happy Happy Happy Happy Bobby!


----------



## Liz

Happy birthday, Bobby! I hope Joey got you something good!


----------



## Streetcar

Happy Birthday Bobby, and fantastic new coat on Joey 🤩🤩🎂🥩🍾!!!


----------



## Looniesense

Happy Birthday Bobby! Love the new jacket and can’t wait to see the Bobby version. Also, if you have enough fleece you can make yourself a matching neck warmer or scarf


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Bobberoni! Awwwe, so sweet! Happy Birthday Bobby! Enjoy your day! 🎂💕


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Happy birthday Bobbi! 🎂 🎂 🎂


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Happy 4th birthday to a very handsome Bobby!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Bobby!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Happy birthday Bobby! Big 4!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Happy 4th Birthday Bobby! You've grown to be such a handsome big boy!

Sending wishes for another wonderful year!


----------



## Spottytoes

Very difficult to get a good picture of the both of them while wearing their jackets. Finished Bobby’s today and I have enough material to make a scarf for each of them and myself.😁


----------



## Looniesense

The coats look great! Bobby looks like he’s happy to model it too 🤣. You should be very pleased doing 1 coat a day including having to adjust the pattern for size. Very impressive!


----------



## Spottytoes

Looniesense said:


> The coats look great! Bobby looks like he’s happy to model it too 🤣. You should be very pleased doing 1 coat a day including having to adjust the pattern for size. Very impressive!


Don’t be too impressed. I didn’t get much of anything else done all day! 😉 I was on a roll and didn’t even get out of my pajamas until late afternoon! 🤣 I was bound and determined to finish the coats today!!! 😊
I am pleased though. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes

Getting ready for bath night at the self serve! 









Bobby’s bath time. He doesn’t like baths but he’s a pretty good sport. He was dirty and in great need and now he’s fresh and clean. He smells so nice too. Will be doing some grooming tomorrow. 😁


----------



## Happy'sDad

Looking forward to the pics. Did Happy this morning. Posting pics in your freshly groom thread.

One thing about Poodle hair. It holds the shampoo scent for a long time. Happy smells good for over a week following a bath.


----------



## Spottytoes

Nothing like a good poodle butt pillow. ❤


----------



## Liz

Joey always seems to be smiling as he snuggles with Bobby!


----------



## Spottytoes

Just another snowy day in the Northland! 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Somebody got some snow!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

They are so great together!


----------



## Looniesense

Looks like lots of fun was had in the winter wonderland.


----------



## Puppy Love

They are beyond adorable, and you always get the best photos! I can't imagine that much snow. I would love to see it fall, but wouldn't want to have to shovel it. Thank you for the morning smiles.


----------



## Spottytoes

Puppy Love said:


> They are beyond adorable, and you always get the best photos! I can't imagine that much snow. I would love to see it fall, but wouldn't want to have to shovel it. Thank you for the morning smiles.


It really was a beautiful snow. It was like we were in a snow globe! 😊 We are now all sick of shoveling though. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes

Joey absolutely loves his split elk antler chews. He got a new one yesterday and has been working hard at at. He fell asleep with it. ❤
He gets bigger ones because I need them to be big enough for Bobby. Bobby pretty much has no interest in them except for when he wants to play stealing games.😉


----------



## Spottytoes

Before groom









After groom









Fluffy ears









Relaxing


----------



## PowersPup

He is gorgeous both before and after grooming!


----------

